# RINEHART 100 in Batavia, NY



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

I am pretty sure I am going to be attending the RINEHART 100 in Batavia, NY this June 20th. Anyone else from Ontario thinking about heading down?! Only a 4hr +\- drive for me and I am in Belleville. 

Here's a cost breakdown for those of you that wonder how much it would cost you

HOTEL - Super 8 $237 
*OR*
CAMPING - Cherry Hill Camp Ground $37 per night

PRE-REGISTRATION - $35 (one day-50 targets), $50 (two day-100 targets)
DAY OR REGISTRATION - $40 (one day-50 targets), $60 (two day-100 targets) 

GAS - $120 approximately (I have a Dodge Ram)

FOOD/DRINK - $80 (this will vary for different people. I.E. Fast food/restaurants VS groceries)

*TOTAL** - APPROX $350 Including $30 misc. for HOTEL option OR $300 to camp

Throw $40 into a jar each pay from now until that weekend and you'll have $400 set aside people!

...can you tell im bored!? LOL*


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Went to Batavia last year. Do Saginaw again this year. Bigger course. Longer shots. Batavia is nice though. Just like the Saginaw one more


----------



## Cdn-3d (Sep 14, 2014)

Whatever venue you choose, stick around until the end, you just might win something.... 
p.s shaky rocked that Batavia course last year!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

They are just for fun shoots aren't they, not competitive?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

yup john


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Just for fun hell yes! But challenging as hell to. How often do you shoot at life sized elegants giraffes and white Rhinos? Awesome shoots anywhere


----------



## goldenarrow1974 (Dec 12, 2009)

I will try to bring them up to York next year. Hope I can convince Mike again.


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Jon, they are fun shoots but there is still competition.

This year sounds pretty cool too cause I have heard chatter that a certain Queen Alien may be coming back.


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Can't wait!


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Still have my busted up arrow hanging on the wall from Saginaw shoot when I came in 4th for the Iron Buck. Very fun shoots. They let me stay till the Tuesday and left the door open for the indoor shooting range and told me if I eat food or drink their beer to leave the money on the counter before I leave. Then we went off to Nascar for the next weekend. A vacation to remember for sure.


----------

